#ubuntu-laptop 2007-04-09
<cX-kads> hi there can I have trouble with AMD 64 and the wireless cards on laptops
<cX-kads> I am using Dapper
<Speed3060> well i do not know much... but i really have problems with my wireless
<cX-kads> same here
<cX-kads> does feisty have better support for out of the box wireless
<cX-kads> ?
<Speed3060> i have a aaspire 5040, and i still have problems... wireless only with windows :S
<Speed3060> well.. the thing is i installed feisty.. he finds the card,,, but i didnt try yet to install it hehehe
<cX-kads> oh ok
<cX-kads> well I suppose if the livecd cand find it its ok
<cX-kads> I will have my friend install fiesty then
<Speed3060> well it found mine.. but it doesnt worked hehe
<Speed3060> i think i have to install de drivers... you know... ndiswrapper that sort of thing
<Speed3060> i am a newbye... so dont trust all i say ehehehe
<Speed3060> i think that will be people whit more knowledge here.. but always are a bit shy heheheh
<zacol> hi
<zacol> i need some help
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-04-10
<dhtechs> hi all
<troughton> i am having real truble installing my wireless card ubuntu keeps installing it as eth1 insted of wlan0 can anyone help ?
<Nailor> How is that a problem?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
<Whoopie> Hi, is it recognized during boot if the laptop is on battery or AC? or if I hibernate on AC, but resume on battery?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-04-11
<pkh> i hope this isn't too far outside the scope -- is there a way to run a script everytime the mains power is plugged/removed?
<ajmitch> maybe a script in /etc/acpi/ac.d
<ajmitch> I think that's what's used
<pkh> k, will check it out, thanks
<jtmoney> anyone alive?
<defendguin> maybe
<CE-gemukcomel> hello all
<CE-gemukcomel> i want to know about my laptop. acer aspire 5583NWXMi. can i install ubuntu without problem ?
<lappy> howdy all!
<lappy> do they have a suspend settings frontend for ubuntu?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-04-12
<pengulord> hello
<Mikelevel> hi
<Mikelevel> anybody can pastebin an lsmod?
<Mikelevel> i need to know what modules are in use to cpufreq
<vsamel> Question:: I have a DELL D620 with a docking station? How do I make Ubuntu work with docking / undocking?
<LxJky> I'm not able to run k3bsetup. I'v changed the permission for cdrecord, cdrdao to 4750, but I'm still not able to run k3bsetup. Any direction will be greatly appreciated.
<mjg59> vsamel: With feisty, it /should/ work
<vsamel> using Edgy
<mjg59> Then you don't
<LxJky> vsamel: That is exactly the laptop i have, but I'm running Edgy 6.10. Right now I'm on the docking station. What issues are you experiencing?
<Nailor_> mjg59: Have you looked at the bug concerning Asus+ipw3945?
<vsamel> LxJky: ya i'm on edgy 6.10 too....i docked the laptop and have a dvi connected to the docking station...dont see anything there.
<vsamel> LxJky: VGA does not work either
<vsamel> LxJky: how did u get urs working?
<LxJky> vsamel: Have you tried this site "http://ubuntu-laptop.sourceforge.net" They have a .pl which configures this laptop exactly as it should run.
<vsamel> not yet will try now
<mjg59> Excellent! A script to break things.
<Nailor> Yup =)
<vsamel> LxJky: where do u put this script?
<Nailor> Running those "magic" scripts can produce a load of problems
<mjg59> If you have an nvidia chip and you're using the nvidia driver and you want DVI to work when you hotplug the dock, then I'm afraid you'll have to talk to nvidia
<LxJky> vsamel: save it in your /tmp directory. You need to be root to run this. Make sure you have update your laptop before you run this, and you need to be connected to the internet. This does not mean you need to have a browser running.
<Nailor> mjg59: I've reported a bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/99732), how in hell do I debug what happens in suspend/wahterver
<LxJky> mjg59: It works flawlessly.
<mjg59> If you run that script, please do not file any bugs
<Nailor> LxJky: It propably works until next time you're Ubuntu updates kernel or some other
<Nailor> ..packages
<vsamel> hmm....Now i dunno what to do.... some people say its working for them...some say it could cause problems
<mjg59> 1) don't use ndiswrapper
<mjg59> 2) use the existing package manager tools to install the nvidia drivers if you want to
<LxJky> vsamel: To get resume, and suspend to work follow this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/DellLatitudeD620.
<mjg59> Nailor: No clue, I'm afraid
<Nailor> Darn.
<Nailor> It somehow (after 2.6.20-13 release of generic kernel) started to set my wifi to rf_kill mode in suspend.
<mjg59> Oh that wiki page is full of errors
<Nailor> With 2.6.20-13 the MODULES_WHITELIST works somehow (not fully bullet proof)
<LxJky> mjg59: I've been trying to get my Dell Lattitude to work with the drivers that activate nVidia, and the bcm43xx without success untill I use the Ubuntu Laptop Project script. Stop scarring this person. The sript works flawlessly.
<Nailor> So did the Automatix too. :P
* mjg59 fixes the most awkward issues with the wiki entry
<mjg59> LxJky: All I'm saying is that once you've run some third party script that messes with your system configuration and installed impossible to debug Windows drivers, you're not getting any support from us
<vsamel> Looks like I dont have an nvidia chip no dvi on my laptop...but vga doesnt work either
<vsamel> I dont want to mess around with my wireless and stuff....all i need to get in place is the display working through the docking station and dock/undock support
<Nailor> well, mjg59 said it should work with feisty
<vsamel> I'm using Edgy though
<mjg59> Well, I can't guarantee it
<LxJky> mjg59: I understand, and respect your position; however, I was not able to get my laptop to function correctly with nVidia or wireless interface untill I used the Ubuntu Laptop Project Script. I could even get the cutter program to help, and I was getting help from Ubuntu Support.
<mjg59> But it's more likely to
<mjg59> Please don't call it the Ubuntu Laptop Project Script
<mjg59> That's not the Ubuntu Laptop Project
<LxJky> Like vsamel, I using Edgy 6.10. That is what we have in common.
<Nailor> vsamel: Well, you could try to update to Feisty, if you dare
<vsamel> allrite. I'm using Ubuntu on my work laptop, but for now trying anything new and stoping myself from working seems to bold. Maybe i'll get back to you guys later. Conflicting solutions are always scary to naive user like me. Thanks guys
<LxJky> mjg59: the website is http://ubuntu-laptop.sourceforge.net. However; I stand corrected.
<mjg59> LxJky: Well, it shouldn't be
<LxJky> mjg59: perhaps you can provide some insight as to why I can't seem to run k3bsetup after installing it via Synaptic. This is the reason I visited this chat line to begin with.
<mjg59> I don't use KDE, I'm afraid
<LxJky> mjg59: I thought that the defaul desktop which Edgy installed was gnome. Is this not true. How do I verify?
<mjg59> Yes, it's gnome, but k3b is a KDE application
<LxJky> mjg59: Got it. What do you recommend?
<mjg59> That depends on what you want to do
<mjg59> Serpantine is installed by default and will produce audio CDs
<mjg59> If you just want to burn data files, use nautilus
<LxJky> mjg59: Burn CD / DVD / DATA / Music
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-04-13
<yuriy> hey Nailor, have you reported the bug about the wireless not coming back on/
<esac> running feisty on sony vaio fs960, seems that sometimes ill click on a button with a mouse and it wont 'click' until i move the mouse
<tritium_> Looks like feisty will release with a regression that will leave atheros owners without wireless...
<Nailor> yuriy: Yup. You've got same problem with your V6j?
<yuriy> Nailor: yeah
<Nailor> I've managed to get the suspend working quite well using 2.6.20-13 and whitelisting the ipw3945
<yuriy> Nailor: do you also have sound broken with -14?
<Nailor> Haven't tested since I'm afraid to switch back to -14
<Nailor> yuriy: I've made a bug about the wifi https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/99732
<Nailor> Though it's really not progressing
<Nailor> Dunno how to debug
<J-Man5> morning
<J-Man5> does anyone talk about ubuntu on laptops or tabletpc's in here?
<mjg59> J-Man5: At times, yeah
<J-Man5> ok i know what that means.  mostly people are in elsewhere or at work or just lurking
<J-Man5> so is #ubuntu a better resource to check if there are more current docs to setting up a new tabletpc with ubuntu?
<mjg59> #ubuntu is better for support
<snarfer> I'd like to let you guys know that I got Xubuntu installed on my external HD on my MacBook
<snarfer> Booting into and out of it is a pain; you need to install reFit
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-04-14
<n3on> hi all
<n3on> I would like know why I can't install ubuntu on my laptop before iit start the livecd takes ages ?? why my laptop is still new I guess maybe is s-ata support
<n3on> could be possbile ??
<turten> Hello!
<turten> I need some help from ubuntu & laptop users :P
<turten> I'm testing ubuntu on a HP nx9010
<turten> and when I connect an external display
<turten> laptop display is turned off
<turten> is there any command/software to switch displays?
<turten> fn + f5 keys does not work
<turten> thanks
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-04-15
<dougb> anyone here have a compaq v3000 series?
<Woodrag> I am running Ubuntu FF 7.04 on my laptop but i cannot get my SB soundcard to work.... Just downloaded the latest kernelupdates but no go...;-( Any helpers.... I love music ....;-(
<Nailor> Which card?
<Woodrag> ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio
<Woodrag> I think
<Woodrag> there are 5 lines about sound in "lspci"
<Nailor> What's the SB soundcard then?
<Woodrag> The SB450
<Woodrag> Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)
<Nailor> ah
<Nailor> well, try google :P
<Woodrag> pfff
<Woodrag> thanx
<dregsboy> i got an idea to make ubuntu more usable on a laptop
<dregsboy> i guess no one's home
<defendguin> whats your idea?
<dregsboy> disable clicking button 3 on the corners of the touch pad
<dregsboy> i just fixed my pasting problem that made ubuntu very frustrating
<dregsboy> don't know if i'm the only one to complain about that
<Nailor_> As button 3 you mean middle button (actually button 2)
<Nailor_> ?
<Nailor_> I like that feature :P
<dregsboy> every time i type something my palm would evetualy tap on the upper right corner of the touchpad and whatever happends to be highlighted is pasted
<Nailor> =P
<Nailor> Well, you can run syndameon
<Nailor> *daemon
<dregsboy> i did and it's fixed
<Nailor> Which disables your touchpad while you write
<Nailor> The only thing I'd like in the touchpad sector would be a nice graphical frontend for non-geek-users
<dregsboy> i turned on palm detect and it cleared up the problem
<Nailor> At the moment the lack of deasant graphical interface makes me for example to edit settings in configuration files
<dregsboy> i agre
<dregsboy> i agree
<Nailor> Yeah.
<dregsboy> qsynaptic is worthless
<Nailor> Yup
<Nailor> gsynaptic is even worse (not in repos, though)
<Nailor> A nice graphical interface to set the touchpad boundaries would be a nice thing
<dregsboy> i totally agree, ubuntu is pretty easy to setup but linux still has alot it needs to fix
<dregsboy> synaptic is frustrating if you don't have any experience working with linux on a laptop
<dregsboy> the driver
<dregsboy> not the package manager
<Nailor> Yup
<dregsboy> A graphical frontend to synclient would make life alot easier for linux users
<dregsboy> that shouldn't be very hard to make
<mjg59> synclient is implemented via a mechanism that opens security holes
<mjg59> I'm looking at reimplementing it properly
<dregsboy> while having the same ability to change the settings
<mjg59> Yes
<mjg59> But doing it properly involves making sure that the design is suitably generic
<mjg59> So other touchpad drivers can use the same settings
<dregsboy> that would be sweet
<dregsboy> i think setting up the touchpad in linux needs to be easier
<mjg59> I agree
<mjg59> But right now there's no reasonable way to do it
<mjg59> This code needs to be written first
<dregsboy> well a basic understanding of programing
<dregsboy> but i don't know enough working with hardware in linux
<dregsboy> so there's little i can do
<MrNOKIA> hello
<MrNOKIA> can i report here a small issue regarding Dell Inspiron 6400 laptops ?
<mjg59> Sure
<MrNOKIA> ah, ot's you again :)
<MrNOKIA> it*
<MrNOKIA> so
<MrNOKIA> it's a small issue
<MrNOKIA> all the Fn keys seem to work as expected, except for Scroll Lock
<MrNOKIA> there's a special button for numlock
<MrNOKIA> and the Fn + NumLock should be Scroll Lock
<MrNOKIA> it doesn't work
<mjg59> Hm.
<MrNOKIA> and the small indicating LED doesn't turn on/off
<mjg59> Nothing springs to mind - you might want to check launchpad.net to see if there's an existing bug
<mjg59> But it's /probably/ an X issue
<MrNOKIA> ok
<MrNOKIA> going to launchpad :)
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-04-07
<Gibobo> HI
<Gibobo> someone's here?
<Gibobo> need help
<Gibobo> hello
<madneon> hi
<madneon> I want to submit some reports about a laptop...
<madneon> it hasnt been listed in wiki yet
<madneon> shall I just fill bugs reports about e.g. not working keys?
<madneon> or whut? ^^
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-04-08
<danb1234> has anyone tested a HP Pavilion dv 9000?
<Belisarivs> Hi all
<ricardo_> hello
<ricardo_> I have problems with the sound in my amilo M1451g
<ricardo_> somebody know how I can repair
<ricardo_> I reinstall de alsa drivers
<ricardo_> but dont work
<crimsun> you probably don't want to use this channel for support; depending which Ubuntu release you're using, try #ubuntu or #ubuntu+1.  Ping me in one of those.
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-04-10
<houdini> anyone here?
<houdini> I've got what I think is a bug in the x64 builds of Ubuntu 7.10 and 8.4, but I'd like some help making sure it's not just me
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-04-13
<naphelge> hi gang anyone here atm?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-04-06
<vinyaa> Anyone up to help a noob?
<uffo> just wanted to raport that compaq cq60-105en works fine with 9.04, 8.10 and 8.04 cannot be installed with internal dvd drive because kernel used bad driver.
<uffo> wifi signal strenght is quite low too but it works
<uffo> ok i am out i just wanted to let you know
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-04-07
<krisgesling> gday
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-04-08
<BDis> Anyone here?
<woogens> Yes
<BDis> anyone running 8.10 and have docking/undocking working?
<woogens> I am running 8.10 but I don't have a docking station.
<BDis> Specifically I have an external monitor/keyboard/mouse on the dock............
<BDis> It would be nice for the following to happen............
<BDis> Undock, video switches to single monitor.
<BDis> Dock, video switches to Dual monitor Twin view with the secondary monitor on top.
<BDis> I've noticed with the dual monitors, the bar at the top of the primary screen covers up the applications close, minimise, maximise strip.........
<BDis> So you can't move the app, resize it, or minimize it.
<BDis> I am assuming I have something set wrong
<woogens> I don't know how to avoid the second thingie (window handlers covered by bar), but you can always move windows by holding [WIN] pressed and clicking/moving the windows around manually...
<woogens> (maybe it's just me having this shortcut set)
<woogens> You can set this using 'gnome-keybinding-properties'
<woogens> The twin view stuff can theoretically be accomplished with some scripting using xrandr to dynamically set up dual head
<p0lar69> anyone awake??
<p0lar69> raid install quesstion
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-04-09
<NichyMC> hello.
<NichyMC> Anyone in front of their computer?
<NichyMC> that's a no then.
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-04-10
<tmb> hi... anybody here?
<Mike_lifeguard> Any suggestions for getting extra 'media' buttons to work on a Toshiba Satellite A100?
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-04-14
<losty> hello
#ubuntu-laptop 2011-04-16
<Dyinglight1> Hello
#ubuntu-laptop 2014-04-13
<kuku> hi
<kuku> having issues with the wwan card n5321 in my lenovo laptop
<kuku> can you help ?
#ubuntu-laptop 2018-04-14
<cil0y7d3> \join ##linux
<cil0y7d3> \join ##linux
